# -   ?
!
   . , ,    , , ! 
  ...  
"  ,  ,
......
 ,    
    ,
,   ,
     ,
 , ,
    ,
    ,
  ,    .
  -  ,  ,
     ;
 ,    ,
  ,   
 ,   ,   ,
   !
  -  ,
      ,
 -     ,
-     ;
    ,
  ,   ! " 
: http://fishki.net/anti/1359639-quotp...-samarina.html  Fishki.net 
     ...
 -
 ,   

     ,
  , , 

  .

 
 ,  , !

 ?   

 ,  , 

 ,   ,
 
,    ?
    ?
     ,

  λ,  ,
  ,    

 

  : !.
 ,   ,

    .
  : , 腻

,  ? , ! 

 ,  

     ?
 ,   ,
    ?
 ,   
    . 
 ,     ,
     ,
  -  
    ?!
  ,  ,

  : , 
 

, ,  
    ,

  , 

 ,   
 , , ? 
     ,

    .
 ,    .



  
    ?,

 :  ,
 , , ! 

  .
 -    
   .
    ,   ,
   .
 ,   
 
 ... 
 -  
    ,


     ???
, ,  ,  

 , ,  ,
 , , ? 
........ 
      ,
 
     ,

     ,

...... 

      ... -  , 13.09.2015 20:24
     ... -  , 25.08.2015 18:24
     ... -  , 21.05.2015 11:49
      !   ... -  , 16.04.2015 21:08
       ... -  , 14.04.2015 01:04
    , ,   ... -  , 03.07.2014 10:40
        ... -  , 22.01.2015 19:10
      ,  ??? -  , 23.11.2014 16:34
     ... -  , 08.11.2014 17:21
         ... -  , 13.03.2014 13:23
      ... -  , 31.05.2014 16:02
        ... -  , 19.03.2014 03:50  https://www.stihi.ru/avtor/labirint1

----------

